# Grand Canyon Must Haves!



## rafterbrooks (Nov 6, 2004)

I'll be down in March also. 
My advise is bring it. Games, gear,lotion. I bring rigging gloves, puffy coat (booties too) backgammon, -5 bag, blankets and sheets. I have a raft also so I can bring it. I bring 3 sets of Fleece and poly pro also. Weight isn't a problem on the Grand. Space works out after a few days also.
Have fun!


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

tall rubber boots
sriracha hot sauce
drysuit
christmas/bill cosby sweaters
music


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

for non-summer trips, bring your own personal thermos. brew tea in the morn. sip til lunch. mmmm.

second the drysuit for a march trip.

a camp chair is crucial.

a down coat and winter hat for evenings.

you don't need a ton of shit. one big drybag and one day bag per person.

an ipod is nice but mine died on day 6 or so and it wasn't a big deal (it really died not just battery).

enough beer.


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 19, 2008)

150 beers a person minimum


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

just got off the grand jan 10th. this may be long but these are the things that made me very comfortable for 15 days.
rubber boots- firefighter boots off ebay are awesome
insulated carhart suit for around camp. wore it everyday
lots of hand lotion
gloves for rowing- i used NRS neoprene gloves
drysuit
thermos for group food or personal- we had hot soup or hot chocolate every day
an endangered grand canyon disco ape for a tent mate
whiskey if it is going to be cold- it makes you feel warm even though it really isnt
matkatamiba hike
havasu 
fern glen
national
red cavern
some good buddies- bad time to deal with lame people

have fun. i thought it was a trip of a life time


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

crocs, sarong, lightweight socks for sun protection of feet.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

fleece helmet liner and thick wool beanie, a couple pair of UV rated safety type sunglasses, gore-tex hiking boots with thick fleece socks. second the whiskey.


----------



## AKATief (Mar 2, 2008)

Bag balm and tiki torches- way better for camp light ambiance than the lantern, especially on the fringe seasons when it gets dark early.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Awesome!!! Thanks and keep 'em coming!


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

A personal stash of Baby Wipes for your rear and feet. Two pair of camp gloves, you'll find out why. Beer.


----------

